# What do you like to eat?



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Definitely a playful, overly curious, nocturnal hunter, who thinks humans only exist to open doors (and cans).


----------



## musixxal (Nov 14, 2018)

i want to challenge this thread and poll to a duel


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

i love green beans


----------

